# And here. we. go.



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

To those that said it wouldn’t/couldn’t happen, well here we are. Read it in its entirety, they want damn near everything you own. Buckle up it’s here in our state this time folks





__





Senate Bill 370 (2021) - The Florida Senate







www.flsenate.gov






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2021/370/BillText/Filed/HTML


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They're going after everything. Even threaded barrels. 

Y'all gove me a shout if ya want to relocate over to the free state of Alabama.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is crazy for sure. It mentions all AR‘s and its variants by name but I don’t see the M16 listed by name but I know it’s listed by its use as an assault weapon.

I’ll have my attorney explain the bill further.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> This is crazy for sure. It mentions all AR‘s and its variants by name but I don’t see the M16 listed by name but I know it’s listed by its use as an assault weapon.
> 
> I’ll have my attorney explain the bill further.


It mentions any select fire weapons first thing.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They're going after everything. Even threaded barrels.
> 
> Y'all gove me a shout if ya want to relocate over to the free state of Alabama.


I read the whole thing, and you're right, even the old Glenfield Marlin 22 with a tube falls in the "bad gun" category. That's freaking ridiculous and everyone of you florida residents need to be raising hell starting yesterday. I said in an earlier thread about censorship that give them an inch and they'll get their mile. This bill gets everything. 
Fish, are you a realtor in Bama?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They're going after everything. Even threaded barrels.
> 
> Y'all gove me a shout if ya want to relocate over to the free state of Alabama.


Free state? Like having to wear mask by Gov order free?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Havent they been throwing bills up like this every year in florida. They usually die in the senate, and probably wouldn't get signed by Desantis either.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Free state? Like having to wear mask by Gov order free?


Ok. I'll wear a mask and keep my guns. You can lose your guns, but not have to wear a mask.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> I read the whole thing, and you're right, even the old Glenfield Marlin 22 with a tube falls in the "bad gun" category. That's freaking ridiculous and everyone of you florida residents need to be raising hell starting yesterday. I said in an earlier thread about censorship that give them an inch and they'll get their mile. This bill gets everything.
> Fish, are you a realtor in Bama?


Yes sir.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> This is crazy for sure. It mentions all AR‘s and its variants by name but I don’t see the M16 listed by name but I know it’s listed by its use as an assault weapon.
> 
> I’ll have my attorney explain the bill further.


I think when you read and try to decipher (I couldn't) all the and's, or's and but's in the bottom section you'll be able to put together some that will get an M16 like detachable magazine and shroud around barrel to keep from burning hands. I don't think the solid stock is going to get it exempted either.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hound_dog said:


> Havent they been throwing bills up like this every year in florida. They usually die in the senate, and probably wouldn't get signed by Desantis either.


Yes and look at what happened to Virginia. Sitting back and thinking this will just get thrown out will cost you a lot.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Email your senator and representative NOW.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Ok. I'll wear a mask and keep my guns. You can lose your guns, but not have to wear a mask.


Im moving in with you.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

__





Florida Representative Jayer Williamson (R) | LobbyTools







public.lobbytools.com









__





Senator Broxson - The Florida Senate







www.flsenate.gov





Everyone please email your legislators.
attached are the State Legislators for NW. Florida


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hound_dog said:


> Havent they been throwing bills up like this every year in florida. They usually die in the senate, and probably wouldn't get signed by Desantis either.


this thought process is how Trump lost the Election.... complacency will kill you....


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, the republicans hold a majority in both houses and a relatively conservative governor, there’s not a snowballs chance in hell of this passing. Save the hand wringing for things that might actually happen, like the same type of bill federaly passing.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

DLo said:


> Guys, the republicans hold a majority in both houses and a relatively conservative governor, there’s not a snowballs chance in hell of this passing. Save the hand wringing for things that might actually happen, like the same type of bill federaly passing.


It was Republicans that voted in the current gun control measures we have to deal with as we speak. What makes you think that they give a flying fuck?


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

DLo said:


> Guys, the republicans hold a majority in both houses and a relatively conservative governor, there’s not a snowballs chance in hell of this passing. Save the hand wringing for things that might actually happen, like the same type of bill federaly passing.


Sorry but I disagree. You use equal effort to ensure it does not happen at both levels.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What party was Trump?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It took just a few minutes of my time to email both of my State Legislators.
Time well spent.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> It took just a few minutes of my time to email both of my State Legislators.
> Time well spent.


X2 done...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sen. farmer.....4 bills for guns, and 3 for marijuana.
could he have been a good guy?
jack


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be interesting to know if similar bills were filed in other states.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

jack2 said:


> sen. farmer.....4 bills for guns, and 3 for marijuana.
> could he have been a good guy?
> jack


I say we start a petition to remove broward county from florida. They could call it Little Cali or some commie shit like that.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Florida Gun-grabbers Push Gun Control In Eleven Bills! 

Here yall go, this works for the un articulate like me. Its a pre made email that goes straight to your house and senate reps. It covers all 11 un american gun right infringing bullshit bills floating through Florida right now.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Hound_dog said:


> Florida Gun-grabbers Push Gun Control In Eleven Bills!
> 
> Here yall go, this works for the un articulate like me. Its a pre made email that goes straight to your house and senate reps. It covers all 11 un american gun right infringing bullshit bills floating through Florida right now.


Thanks for finding this! I have been looking for one that all you have to do is put in your name to post so people may actually take the 3 minutes to fill it out and voice their concerns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

This is the reply I got from State Representative Jayer Williamson.

No house companion yet and I doubt it sees the light of day but I would never vote for this garbage if it did. Thank you for the email.



Your Public Servant,



Jayer Williamson



Keep up with the latest news, events and information from Florida House District 3!



Follow us on Facebook - /RepJayerWilliamson


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> This is the reply I got from State Representative Jayer Williamson.
> 
> No house companion yet and I doubt it sees the light of day but I would never vote for this garbage if it did. Thank you for the email.
> 
> ...


An actual reply rather than an auto response.

Pretty cool.

The most I ever get is an automated thank you followed by some blather about their position... usually in opposition to mine. Arrgh!



Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If it passes I'll be buying guns from Florida like....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sc1006 said:


> Sorry but I disagree. You use equal effort to ensure it does not happen at both levels.





hjorgan said:


> If it passes I'll be buying guns from Florida like....
> View attachment 1075080


Only old farts like you and I are going to know what show that was.....


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> If it passes I'll be buying guns from Florida like....
> View attachment 1075080


If it passes I’m moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the response I received. Nothing from Sen Broxon yet... 


Thank you for the email, I have not seen a house version filed yet, but regardless, I do not support the bill. 





Your Public Servant,



Jayer Williamson


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> This is the response I received. Nothing from Sen Broxon yet...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the email, I have not seen a house version filed yet, but regardless, I do not support the bill.
> ...


I’m impressed that he sent personal responses. Not automatic replies.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Williamson also replied similarly to me. Not a canned response.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Ok. I'll wear a mask and keep my guns. You can lose your guns, but not have to wear a mask.


Thank you for the logical reply. Now my logical response:
Since no Floridian will have a gun we won't need guns unless the masked gun toting bandits from Bama come over here!

Pure sarcasm for those that can't tell.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Jayer Williamson is a down-home good guy. None better.
I don’t know Doug Broxson as well but I am told he also is the kind of person we want representing us.
I think each of them would fight these anti-gun bills to the end.


----------

